# Standbymodus Probleme !!!



## RicRom (11. Juni 2003)

Hallo hab nen doofes Problem. Wenn ich kurzzeitig nicht im PC bin 5-10min schaltet mein Monitor in den Standbymodus. Aus diesem komm ich aber nichtmehr raus sondern es geht wenn er einmal drin ist garnichts mehr. Die einzigste Lösung ist dann ein Reset aber das nervt nach ner Weile genauso wie es nervt immer zum "pinkeln" gehn den PC aus zu machen. 
Das ist aber erst so nachdem ich mir ein neues Mainboard gekauft hab. Deswegen denk ich das es vielleicht an irgendeiner Bios einstellung liegt oder so. Davon hab ich aber auch nicht so die Ahnung. Oder vielleicht liegt es doch an was anderem ???

Benutze Win 98 falls es an ner Betriebssystem einstellung liegt oder so. 

Wäre sehr dankbar über eine schnelle Antwort weil mich das von Tag zu Tag immer mehr aufregt 

Danke fürs Lesen,

Gruß Rick


----------



## RicRom (17. Juni 2003)

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## blubber (17. Juni 2003)

Ich nehme an, wenn jemand eine Lösung, bzw. einen Vorschlag zur Lösung deines Problems hätte, würde er sie hier auch sicher posten.

Wieso lässt du deinen Monitor schon nach 5 Minuten in den Standby schalten. Wie du selber sagst, wenn du kurz pinkel musst und wieder kommst, wird er sowieso wieder gebraucht, dann kann er auch an bleiben.

Naja, hast dus anstatt mit dem Standby Modus schonmal mit "Monitor ausschalten" versucht. Also Standby auf "Nie" stellen, und eben Monitor ausschalten auf "5 Minuten" oder so.

bye


----------



## Paule (17. Juni 2003)

hast du dein system schon mal neuinstalliert nachdem du das neue mainboard hast ?
dann würde ich auch windows xp benutzen sofern es geht.


----------



## RicRom (17. Juni 2003)

Na seht ihr waren doch jetzt in wenigen minuten 2 Vorschläge 
Schonmal Danke.

@blubber 
Eigentlich ist mir der Standby Modus ja lieb, ich versteh nur nicht wieso wenn er erst einmal an ist ich nicht wieder rauskomme. 

@Paule 
Ja sogar schon mehrfach neuinstalliert.
Würde ja gern XP Home oder sogar Professional benützen aber leider kann ich mir kein neues Betriebssystem leisten.


----------



## Paule (17. Juni 2003)

das könnte irgenteine inkompatibilität vom mainboard und windows 98 beim acpi sein .... oder apci , halt irgentwas mit den stromsparmodi des mainboards ....so genau kenn ich mich damit nicht aus , aber das könnte ja sein , vorallem , wenn erst nach dem mainboard-tausch der fehler kam...


----------



## RicRom (17. Juni 2003)

@Paule
Ja der Fehler besteht erst seit dem Mainboard tausch. Wenn ich wieder "kohle" hab werd ich mich mal nach nem neuenBetriebssystem umsehen.

Hab den Standby Modus nun erstmal abgeschaltet.

Danke für die Hilfe,

Gruß Rick


----------

